# Best position for an automatic to run fast



## Swordman (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello folks,

Does it make a difference which position you keep your watch when it's not being worn?

I always have mine resting on the 9 O'clock side. I suppose others would have it resting on the crown, face up, or face down.


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

I usually have mine on winder, if winder is not available, I'll put it face upward, resting on 9 is pretty bad as you can scratch the watch by accident, at least rest it on 3.


----------



## Swordman (Jan 10, 2009)

Scratches add character my friend! It's very liberating when you start thinking this way!


----------



## waterbrook (Jan 19, 2008)

Swordman said:


> Does it make a difference which position you keep your watch when it's not being worn?


Swordman,

Check out this thread over on the Ball forum. It might prove helpful in how your watch might respond in different positions.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=248385

I recall seeing more info in general about how automatics typically react in various positions of rest, but that was a long time ago. You might try a search if you haven't already.

Mitch


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I use this method shown below for my Vintage "Zodiac Seawolf" & Gsar,,,,,
Both watch's run approx. +8 a day, so at night I'll put them Vertical Crown up & they both loose approx. 4 sec's. Perfect for me, I like my watch's to gain a few than loose over time, much easier to hack.








1. To gain a few seconds, lay the watch flat face-up overnight.
2. To lose a few seconds, lay the watch vertically with the crown downwards overnight. 
3. To lose a few more seconds, lay the watch vertically with the crown up.


----------



## Swordman (Jan 10, 2009)

Many thanks Mitch and nam6869usmc,

I've always kept my carrera crown up, and generally it loses a few seconds (not a lot, just a few, not sure how much, though). I'll be keeping it dial up now, to see if it makes a difference.

Gotta love automatics :-!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

In my experience every mechanical is different in how it behaves in various positions...


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

My watch doesn't seem to be affected no matter which position I rest it in overnight. No position seems to be better or worse than any other. In fact, it seems to run exactly the same no matter which position I try.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Thwizzit said:


> My watch doesn't seem to be affected no matter which position I rest it in overnight. No position seems to be better or worse than any other. In fact, it seems to run exactly the same no matter which position I try.


That is a sign of good quality!!


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> *
> 
> That is a sign of good quality!*!


That's why I buy TAG


----------

